# صلاة من اجل شفاء +الاخ مجيد والاخت بسى



## bashaeran (11 سبتمبر 2010)

كوننا كلنا مثقلين بجروحات ماضينا ، هذه صلاة شفاء داخلي نقدمها الى الرب طالبين منه ان يعافي قلوب الذين يقرون بحاجاتهم الى الشفاء . اذا كنت انا او اي اخ او اخت كانت .
*يا اب الرحمة والرافة *
*اباركك واسبحك، واحمدك،*
*لانك ، بحبك لنا قربت لنا يسوع .*
*لان روحك يشهد *
*ان يسوع هو النور والحق *
*والراعي الصالح الذي جاء لنحيا*
*وتفيض فينا الحياة .*
*يا ابي ،*
*اريد اليوم ان اقدم لك ابنك هذا ( ابنتك ) هذه *
*انك تعرفه وتعرفها باسمه واسمها *
*اقدمه واقدمها لك يا رب ،*
*لتغمره ولتغمرها بنضرتك الابوية*
*انت عالم بسر قلبه وقلبها وجروحات ماضيه وماضيها *
*مطلع على ما سعى وسعت اليه وما غفل وغفلت عنه *
*تعرف ما قام وقامت به*
*وتعرف ما الحق به وبها من ضرر*
*خبرت حدود امكاناته وامكاناتها واخطائه واخطائها وخطيئته وخطيئتها *
*انت عالم بصدماته وصدماتها النفسية وعقده وعقدها *
*فاليوم يا ابانا نسالك بحق محبتك لابنك يسوع المسيح ان تفيض روحك القدوس على اخينا واختنا *
*لتدخل حرارة حبك الشافي الى اعماق قلبه وقلبها *
*انت شافي منكسري القلوب ومضمد الجراح *
*اشف هذا الاخ وهذه الاخت ، يا ابانا *
*انت يا ربنا يسوع المسيح ادخل هذا القلب *
*كما دخلت تلاميذك الخائفين في العلية *
*انت الذي ظهرت في وسطهم وقلت *
*,,سلامي اعطيكم ,,*
*ادخل الى هذا القلب واعطيه امانك وسلامك *
*اغمره بالحب فاننا نعرف ان حبك يطرد الخوف *
*اقم في الحياة اخينا واختنا *
*واشف اعماقه واعماقها *
*نحن واثقون ، يا رب ، بانك دوما تستجيب .*
*وكيف لو سالنك بشفاعة مريم امنا *
*هي التي استجبت لامانيها في عرس قانا الجليل *
*وطلبت منك يا  يسوع بان تحول الماء الى خمرة الحياة *
*حول قلب اخينا واختنا واعطيه واعطيها *
*قلبا كريما ، عطوفا ، رحوما *
*قلبا جديدا*
*اظهر يا يسوع ، في هذا الاخ وهذه الاخت ، ثمار حضورك وثمار روحك من محبة وامان وفرح*
*احل عليه روحك *
*امين *
*منقول من صلوات الاب ( امليان ترديف)*​​


----------



## ABOTARBO (11 سبتمبر 2010)

bashaeran قال:


> كوننا كلنا مثقلين بجروحات ماضينا ، هذه صلاة شفاء داخلي نقدمها الى الرب طالبين منه ان يعافي قلوب الذين يقرون بحاجاتهم الى الشفاء . اذا كنت انا او اي اخ او اخت كانت .
> *يا اب الرحمة والرافة *
> *اباركك واسبحك، واحمدك،*
> *لانك ، بحبك لنا قربت لنا يسوع .*
> ...


صلاة فى منتهى الرووووووووووووووووووووعة
أذكرنى فى صلواتكم أستاذى
الرب يباركم


----------



## christianbible5 (11 سبتمبر 2010)

> *اشف هذا الاخ وهذه الاخت ، يا ابانا
> انت يا ربنا يسوع المسيح ادخل هذا القلب *
> *كما دخلت تلاميذك الخائفين في العلية *
> *انت الذي ظهرت في وسطهم وقلت *
> *,,سلامي اعطيكم ,,*


*الرب يحفظهم من كل شر...*
*ميرسي الصلاة روعة...*
*وبدوري يا رب اطلب منك راجيا شفائهم, قويهم بروحك الطاهرة... خذ مما لي واشفي اخوتي... ليتبارك اسمك يا رب الى ابد الدهور آمين...*


----------



## christianbible5 (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين...*
*ارحمنا يا الله...*
*ارحمنا يا الله...*
*ارحمنا يا الله...*
*اقدم لك يا رب يوما مقدسا راجيا منك ان تساعد اخي مجيد واختي بسى...*
*اعنهم يا رب ساعدهم في محنتهم...*
*انت الملجأ الوحيد...*
*لك المجد الى الابد آمين...*


----------



## bashaeran (12 سبتمبر 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> صلاة فى منتهى الرووووووووووووووووووووعة
> أذكرنى فى صلواتكم أستاذى
> الرب يباركم


 
*ميرسي لمرورك ودعواتك والرب يرحم الجميع*


----------



## bashaeran (12 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *الرب يحفظهم من كل شر...*
> *ميرسي الصلاة روعة...*
> *وبدوري يا رب اطلب منك راجيا شفائهم, قويهم بروحك الطاهرة... خذ مما لي واشفي اخوتي... ليتبارك اسمك يا رب الى ابد الدهور آمين...*


امين هو الرب الان وكل اوان امين . وشكرا لمروك الحنين


----------



## bashaeran (12 سبتمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *المجد للآب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد آمين...*
> *ارحمنا يا الله...*
> *ارحمنا يا الله...*
> *ارحمنا يا الله...*
> ...


استجب يا رب من كل عبدك امين . شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## tamav maria (12 سبتمبر 2010)

ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين
شكرا للصلاه الرائعه


----------



## bashaeran (12 سبتمبر 2010)

netta قال:


> ااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامين
> شكرا للصلاه الرائعه


نشكرك لو تذكرت مرضانا وميرسي ليك


----------



## bashaeran (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*نشكرا باسم عائلة اخ مجيد لان الله قبل صلاتكم واختار له الافضل واخذه الى حضنه*


----------



## bashaeran (16 سبتمبر 2010)

*نشكرا باسم عائلة اخ مجيد لان الله قبل صلاتكم واختار له الافضل واخذه الى حضنه*


----------



## bashaeran (16 سبتمبر 2010)

نشكرا باسم عائلة اخ مجيد لان الله قبل صلاتكم واختار له الافضل واخذه الى حضنه


----------

